

Why code? - kk5190
https://medium.com/on-coding/b108eee5aeee

======
christiangenco
Yeah! I'm totally with you - I made a lot of these same points in my TEDx talk
last year: [http://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/You-Should-Learn-to-
Program-C...](http://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/You-Should-Learn-to-Program-Chr)

~~~
kk5190
Thanks. If I had watched this video before writing my post, I would have added
some really interesting points. Great talk.

------
goyalpulkit
> Everyone should study code , for the same reason we should study
> mathematics, chemistry, economics, philosophy and ethics, local and world
> history.

I lost you here. EVERYONE?

~~~
kk5190
Why not?

~~~
goyalpulkit
I think its better if everyone does what they are supposed to do. I cannot
imagine how learning to code will help sales and marketing people to solve
problems of the world.

~~~
kk5190
But my point was not that everyone should start coding and leave whatever they
are into.

Programming might simplify many of your tasks. Perhaps you're an Analyst in
Finance or Consulting, who needs to deal with a whole bunch of spreadsheets -
you could benefit a lot from being able to write a simple script to parse the
data and process it into whatever you want instead of having to copy and paste
a few hundred times. Or maybe, you're a teacher, who might benefit from moving
some educational modules or visuals onto the web. Or perhaps, you're an
engineer who might benefit from the ability to do some amount of numerical
computing via computer programs.

Having a better understanding of code will definitely help.

